

Reverse Engineering the iPod Shuffle 3G headphone remote protocol - KC8ZKF
http://david.carne.ca/shuffle_hax/shuffle_remote.html

======
Terretta
Thoroughly enjoyed this _Hacker_ news -- loved the analog/digital blend of
audio, oscillator, circuit board, and micro-controller code to understand and
emulate the original.

------
X-Istence
Hi KC8ZKF, KE7ULZ here!

Very interesting article, is this the same protocol that is used by the iPhone
headsets?

------
pinhead
I love it when people spend the time/effort to do these sort of things!

